# Do CRS breed all the time?



## KLS (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, to the more experienced CRS keepers, do CRS breed all the time, or do they only breed in certain months? I started with about 10-20 CRS and they bred well to get to about 50. I could see lots of shrimplets last year. But in the last 4 months or so, I don't see any shrimplets. There is no die off either. I have a planted 10g with ADA substrate. Been doing top up WC instead of by % or fix time weekly. I used pre-bubbled water that has been sitting for about a week for WC. I am wondering if I should change a higher % of water to induce breeding. Any advice from the experienced keepers?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

My CRS breed pretty much year round with a little bit of a slow down in the winter months as I don't heat my tanks. Are you just not seeing babies or are you also not seeing berried shrimp?

How old is your ADA substrate? I find at about a year old, my baby survival rate begins to drop as the ADA substrate begins to lose its potency. Could have something to do with it, especially if you are getting berried shrimp but no babies. Check gH, kH and pH.

I hope this helps.
Rob


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

We need to know your parameters to give any worthwhile advice.

Depending on how heavily planted you are, nitrAtes may be building up. Especially if you are only topping off. 50 CRS is not an insignificant bioload in a 10G.

If your parameters are in line, try bumping up the temperature a degree or two... slowly. What's the temp now?

If all else fails, you can try the breeding liquids out there. Borneo Wild Dance, Mosura Eros or Benbachi Breed. I believe they are all the same thing. They induce molting and thus breeding. I would say this is the last resort as forced molting could lead to complications. I prefer to control the parameters and let nature do it's thing but I've heard of people having success using this stuff to jump start a stalled colony.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Crs should breed all year around, unless you have all shrimps of one sex. Sounds like something is really off, check your parameters and do the necessary adjustments.


----------

